# Brisbane fishing get together



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Anyone interested in a bit of a get together somewhere. (Brisbane or north or south coast). Being new to this site I'd like to put some faces to the names. Anyway just my toughts. By the way got my new Swing this week. Had a couple of paddles today. No fish, but I do like the kayak.

Thanks JD


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi JD, I'll be keen, spending a lot of time out of town lately, but I'll do my best.


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeh JD,
I'd been keen mate, where abouts where you lookin at getting togeather? Would you be lookin at Freshwater or Salt? Keep us posted if you go ahead with it, cheers.
Jeb.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I would be keen too. I have next weekend off.

Chris


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.
Hadn't really thought about salt or fresh, I guess salt is closer for most. Depends on who is interested. I'll be happy most places. Next weekend sounds ok for me. I'm open to suggestions on a spot to fish? I usually fish around the northside of Bris.

JD


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Just realised i'm busy Sunday, still ok for Saturday.
JD


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi JD,

I am only new in here and new to Kayaking. So much so that I am taking delivery of my yak this friday. I would be keen for a get together and put some faces to some names as you say but as my experience in yak paddling is very limited at this stage I am not sure If I would get left behind... hehe...

I am one of those unfortunate people that works six days a week most weeks so Sunday's are always best for me. I'm not sure how many unfortunate six day a week sod's are here in Brisbane but maybe a Sunday would show a better turn out???

Although I am on the north side of Bris also I am able to get anywhere where it is organised. Keep us posted and hopefully I will be able to get in amongst the action.

Cheers,

Milan.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Milan
Glad to hear you're getting your new kayak. What are you buying?
Yeah, I understand about the six day week. I've no worries if we leave it for a week or two so as to fit in with as many as possible. Like you I'm only new to this site, so I'm only making suggestions.
Thanks JD


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

So do we have any takers for this WE? I could go either, but prefer Sunday.

And where? Redcliffe, Brissie River,Pine ????

I will be going yak fishing regardless of whether this gets up and running, but I would prefer to meet some others and put a face to a name and maybe fish somewhere rather than the Brisbane River. 

Chris


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi all,
Ok, as things stand I'm up for Saturday anytime or Sunday till about 10am. Keen to do something and meet a few people. How about the Pine river.
Early start? 5.30am ish at Dohles Rocks ramp.
Don't mind if this changes, but we have to start somewhere.
JD


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

sorry guys, cant commit, not sure if I'll be back in brisbane at this stage. :?


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

JD said:


> Hi all,
> Ok, as things stand I'm up for Saturday anytime or Sunday till about 10am. Keen to do something and meet a few people. How about the Pine river.
> Early start? 5.30am ish at Dohles Rocks ramp.
> Don't mind if this changes, but we have to start somewhere.
> JD


That sounds fine by me but prefer Sunday still.  I need to do a couple of things Sat morning like vote, go to Post office etc.

Chris


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry. No can go. Have to do day shift both days of this weekend.

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Right lets make it Sunday, 5.30-6am, Dohles Rocks Ramp. I'll be there, see anyone who turns up. As I've said I can only stay till 10am.
JD


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

JD, I was just about to reply that I would try and join you guys until I looked at the tide for Sund morning.
Thats a pretty low one there, so I will hold off and catch up another time.
Its my flippers you see, touchy bottom-go nowhere...
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

If I can get a leave pass I'll be there, if I can get up early enough, live on the southside but keen to fish the pine.

PS directions would be good.


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

hey Guys,
count me in at this stage.
But some directions would be a help please, not that familiar with the area.
hope to be there

Alex


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Herewith directions

Coming from Brisbane, heading North on M1 (Bruce Highway)
Road forms 4 lanes Just before Pine Rivers Bridge, get in left lane, go past the bridge and see Dohles Rocks/Griffin turn off. Proceed on the turn off, and turn right and keep going straight. When you come to 40Kph signs, you are almost there (looking for boats and Pelicans

Cheers all Andybear :lol:

I wont be there for the paddle, but may just rock up after work and see if anyone is still around


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey Andybear
Thanks for giving the directions, just came up from the shed and see we have a few more interested parites. Good to see. Gotta love Friday night, finished work, play with the kayak/fishing gear, a couple of rums, yeah, life's complete.

JD


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Yes, those winds are a bit of a worry. But I should be there too, looking forward to it.

Chris


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Definately do not have a leave pass  so I won't be joining you. Forgot I snuck out on Tuesday for a fish, (seemed like last month very long days at work lately) but I will never give up hope that I may still make it by some minute miracle.

(Praying commences) Our Father, who art in heaven ..................


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

OK I have made some promises that I think I can keep so I am in for tomorrow again  See you all at the ramp at 5:30, unless SWMBO changes her mind again, very common occurence unfortunately.


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just picked up my new Viking Predator yesterday and took it out for my first paddle this afternoon off Dohles Rocks. Spent three hours out on the water cruising with no fishing gear just to get used to my new Yak.

The wind was a little gusty at times, my yakking experience is limited but the Predator made the paddle a pleasure.

I will try to make it out there in the morning to meet those of you who are coming.  So hopefully see you there.

Cheers,

Milan.


----------

